# Custom Glock



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I have mentioned my reduced grip G23 on a few occasions. I wanted to show a couple of pictures of it. Here is a comparison to a Gen 3 G32. They have the same basic frame. Arizona Response Systems did the work.

Change the square trigger guard to a round one
Fill the curved cutout on the bottom rear of the magazine well and extend the new grip surface over it
Bevel the magazine well to a funnel
Trigger Guard relief for higher grip
Refinish slide in METACOL III™

http://www.arizonaresponsesystems.com/


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That gun looks awfully familiar. Hmmmm.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> That gun looks awfully familiar. Hmmmm.


Yea, it was the runner-up for the ugliest gun in the world award. :anim_lol: Of course, it was all Glocks that were up for the award. :smt083 :smt023:smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Man I don't know if I could do that to my G23. That thing is ugly, I actually enjoy the grip on my 23. Does that make it more enjoyable to shoot or carry or something?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Reduced grip Glocks all look funny... smaller at the bottom than the top? or just an illusion?

Just trade it for an XD...

LOL


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Just trade it for an XD...


XDs still have that pesky long reset and bore axis up around Jupiter. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Since I broke down and bought a glock-30 I have toyed with doing a small shrink on the grip.

What does the texture feel like? In the pics it looks close to a sandpaper style.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I guess that if your gun is wrinklier than you are, it makes you feel young. That's the only reason I could see for doing that.:mrgreen:

Zhur


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I dont know if they can put that many wrinkles on it for you Zhur. I can ask...:mrgreen:

The texture changes from place to place. Heavy on the palm and light in the trigger area.

I have odd hands. Wide palms and short fingers. The reduction aids my grip. All of my 1911s get slim grips and flat mainsprings for the same reason.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmm.. great start getting rid of the finger grooves and rail (IMHO, rails are superfluous on a carry piece).

Now how about getting a fully supported barrel from Briley, Jarvis or Wilson? :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082
YER KILLIN ME SMALLS...


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> I dont know if they can put that many wrinkles on it for you Zhur. I can ask...:mrgreen:


Whatchoo talkin' 'bout Willis?

You got 11 years on me hehe

Besides, don't hate me because I'm beautiful!

Nah.. in all seriousnessnessness, if you shoot it better, who cares how ugly it is...

but if ugliness means accuracy, I think the phrase about a gnats arse comes to mind.

Zhur


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I did a grip reduction and stippling myself at home, what do you guys think?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I like Bill's gun, too, but I'm a bit worried about it functioning reliably.

It has no ejection port!!! :smt107

:mrgreen:


----------

